# Northern cat show



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

My little blue girl Mazpahs Mischief Maker aka Missy,
Came first and BOB  she was also placed 3rd in two of her side classes   

Nic won his open class  no cc  but was placed 1st in his side class  
So all in all not a bad day


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Welll Done!!!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

oooo wow well done i bet your so proud  congratz


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

may said:


> My little blue girl Mazpahs Mischief Maker aka Missy,
> Came first and BOB  she was also placed 3rd in two of her side classes
> 
> Nic won his open class  no cc  but was placed 1st in his side class
> So all in all not a bad day


Well done May! and congrats! whereabouts was that one? must have missed it when booking this years ones in


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Well done May! and congrats! whereabouts was that one? must have missed it when booking this years ones in


The show was in Sheffield, for Siamese only


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh well that's why I missed it lass, cos it werent an open, but well done you! ............big claps


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

yayyyyyyyyy well done May!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

C'mon the girls Huge well done top Missy and of course to Nic


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

well done May to you & your cats


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations May


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS excellent results


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

well done to you and your cats


----------

